# CKEDITOR replace?



## rolanddreix (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine ganz leichte frage.
ich habe eine seite mit mehreren textfeldern. jedes textfeld kann man durch anklicken in ein CKEDITOR feld umwandeln.
jetzt ändert der user diesen text und dann möchte ich über die function speichern_textfeld jeden einzelnen geänderten text in der tabelle erscheinen lassen.
CKEDITOR.replace( 'textfeld_01') heißt der Befehl um den CKEDITOR  erscheinen zu lassen
aber wie heißt der befehl der ihn wieder verschwinden lässt?

```
<script language="JavaScript" src="../ckeditor/ckeditor.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function speichern_textfeld(feld_name,id,tabelle){
            inhalt=CKEDITOR.??????????????????( 'textfeld_01')
            alert(inhalt);
}
</script>
<TABLE>
<TR>
<TD onclick="CKEDITOR.replace( 'textfeld_01'), {toolbar: 'roland'};"><textarea id="textfeld_01">Text1</textarea><input type="button" value="speichern" onclick="speichern_textfeld(1)" /></TD>
<TD onclick="CKEDITOR.replace( 'textfeld_02'), {toolbar: 'roland'};"><textarea id="textfeld_02">Text2</textarea><input type="button" value="speichern" onclick="speichern_textfeld(2)" /></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD onclick="CKEDITOR.replace( 'textfeld_03'), {toolbar: 'roland'};"><textarea id="textfeld_03">Text3</textarea><input type="button" value="speichern" onclick="speichern_textfeld(3)" /></TD>
<TD onclick="CKEDITOR.replace( 'textfeld_04'), {toolbar: 'roland'};"><textarea id="textfeld_04">Text4</textarea><input type="button" value="speichern" onclick="speichern_textfeld(4)" /></TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2011)

In die API hast du schon geschaut?
CKEDITOR - CKEditor 3 JavaScript API Documentation hilft also nicht?


----------



## rolanddreix (13. Okt 2011)

ja habe ich. der befehl wird sicher auch da drin stehen, aber es erschließt sich nicht für mich


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2011)

Der Link ging zum Befehl remove, der funktioniert nicht?


----------



## rolanddreix (14. Okt 2011)

nein remove ist der befehl der den CKEdITOR erscheinen lässt. der funktioniert. aber jetzt möchte ich die geänderten daten haben und da weiß ich nicht wie ich rankommen soll?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Okt 2011)

Nein, replace ist der befehl der den editor erscheinen lässt 
Willst du jetzt nur an die Daten des editors (dafür gibts in der API z.b.CKEDITOR.editor - CKEditor 3 JavaScript API Documentation), oder willst du den editor wieder entfernen? Das sollte mit remove gehen..
Ansonsten, einfach mal durch die API klicken, da steht ja eigentlich alles beschrieben.


----------



## rolanddreix (17. Okt 2011)

ich denke ich habe es gefunden
CKEDITOR.instances["textfeld_" + id].getData();
danke an alle


----------

